# My progression



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Now 26 and still natural

View attachment 5241


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

very nice, whats your diet/workout routine?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How long you been training? You're a beast!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good but it's really hard to gauge progress from those pics alone if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> very nice, whats your diet/workout routine?


My diet since February has been:

Breakfast: porridge or eggs (scrambled or poached) with brown toast

Lunch: chicken breast/steak with greens (depending on the shift I'm working) if not in work, mackerel/tuna/prawns and a pack of almonds, if I'm in work then mackerel,brown bread almonds and rice cakes

Dinner: chicken breast greens

I eat this 6 days a week and on Saturday I cheat and eat what ever I feel like but not too much of it

Workout:

Monday: chest flat bench with dumbbells, decline press with bar, incline with bar, Pec deck, incline Pec deck, and chest press machine

Tuesday: shoulder press front with smith machine, back with smith machine, shoulder press with dumbbells, bent over low pulleys with cables, shoulder press machine, shrugs with light plates, I time myself for 30 seconds so when the pain kicks in I have to keep going till the clock gets to 30 seconds I do this 4 times

Wednesday, bicep curl with ez bar, 4 sets on the curl machine with both hands, then another 4 sets with each arm, hammer curls, palm up wrist curls for forearms

Triceps, 25 dips, then with the belt 10kg plate 2 sets of 15, then the 15 plate another 2 sets of 15, 4 sets of seated pullovers with ez bar, 4 sets of standing pull overs with straight barbell, 4 sets pull downs with rope, over head extensions with rope, pull down with the bar reversed grip and another 4 sets with front grip

Thursday: back

Lat pull down front 4 sets, back 4 sets, narrow 4 sets

Wide grip pull up 4 sets 2 of them being with the belt and a 5kg plate

Cable rows 4 sets

Dumbell rows 4 sets

And if I feel like it dead lifts lol

Friday legs:

Leg extension 4 sets

Hamstring kick backs

Incline leg press

Squats

Calf raises


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BJ said:


> How long you been training? You're a beast!!


Haha thanks mate

Currently 6"3 17.5 st

Been training since 9 years but properly and consistently since 2010 I say consistently because I've not slacked off for a few months like previous years only time I've missed gym has been one Xmas and when I went Tenerife for a week


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Looking good but it's really hard to gauge progress from those pics alone if you don't mind me saying.


Yeh I kno what you mean I don't take many pics so tried to find some over the years where you could see most of my body

I'm by no means happy yet, I need to improve my back, legs and get some abs then might think about doing a comp


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

is there a reason your not doing deadlifts? (cos, damn i hate them but they add mass to the back dont they!?)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> is there a reason your not doing deadlifts? (cos, damn i hate them but they add mass to the back dont they!?)


Time and fatigue I usually leave them till last and yeh there important, but essential? Hmmmm I dunno


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Their an important mass builder especially for core strength and overall mass, one of the best movements in the arsenal,its got everything technique,leg power,grip,lower back strength the lot, i just couldnt leave it till last to give it justice=-) looking good though Ryda welcome.


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

You say you need to improve your back? Then do deadlifts. Honestly one of the best back exercises there is.  Do deadlifts first that way you wont be tired.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dorris1988 said:


> You say you need to improve your back? Then do deadlifts. Honestly one of the best back exercises there is.  Do deadlifts first that way you wont be tired.


Gonna give that a try


----------

